# Updating Insurance



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

The simplest things...I have to update my insurance in a few weeks. I have a notice from Uber to update. 
I scanned and uploaded the new documents and then I get a notice from Uber I don't have "active" insurance. What? So, in order to keep driving, I then sent my old ones back which they verified and now I'm getting notices I need to update. 
I emailed and can't get a straight answer. Just cut and paste crap. 

Anyway out there can tell me when/how to get them the new forms without missing a beat? This seems rather odd!


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Perhaps visit an uber office?


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

I recently uploaded my new insurance doc which doesn't become active until 12/15/15. They replied my insurance isn't activated "yet". So then I put both docs side by side and uploaded that. All clear now.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> The simplest things...I have to update my insurance in a few weeks. I have a notice from Uber to update.
> I scanned and uploaded the new documents and then I get a notice from Uber I don't have "active" insurance. What? So, in order to keep driving, I then sent my old ones back which they verified and now I'm getting notices I need to update.
> I emailed and can't get a straight answer. Just cut and paste crap.
> 
> Anyway out there can tell me when/how to get them the new forms without missing a beat? This seems rather odd!


Yeah, Uber employees don't tend to be the brightest bulbs in the sign.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

expoolman said:


> I recently uploaded my new insurance doc which doesn't become active until 12/15/15. They replied my insurance isn't activated "yet". So then I put both docs side by side and uploaded that. All clear now.


Thanks. That's good to know. I'm going to need to do that when my insurance expires next month. Do u drive for lyft? How did u update theirs? If u do drive for them.


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Thanks. That's good to know. I'm going to need to do that when my insurance expires next month. Do u drive for lyft? How did u update theirs? If u do drive for them.


No. I was just talking about Uber.


----------

